
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Brooklyn - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Ruby  [:rails => 'heroku']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Haskell 
      * Go 
    

We've helped many up and coming entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as
larger companies develop core features. We provide services such as feature
development, product management, software auditing and technical writing.

Previous engagements include: Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate,
drip.fm

For more info: [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io)

For contact: hn@turbines.io

~~~
thesmileyone
That's an awesome website!

~~~
mvid
Thanks! But I can't take any real credit, this YC company deserves it:
www.strikingly.com

------
jsonne
Warning: Incoming blatant self promotion.

Im one of the co-founders of APIxChange which is a marketplace for freelancers
who do API integration specific jobs. We're partnered with Balanced (a yc
company) among other companies. If you're looking for work I would encourage
you to check it out. Apologies if this isn't the place for this. Just thought
it may he relevant.

Http://apixchange.com

------
collinjackson
SEEKING FREELANCER

Here at Apportable, we have an opportunity to port an app for very successful
iOS developer that wants to use our SDK to take their app to Android. This is
a local only position - you'll be located with our team here in San Francisco.

This would be approximately a six week contract, starting ASAP. Our office is
located at 5th and Harrison.

No Android experience required (you'll be using the Apportable SDK). iOS or
C++ game development experience preferred. Bonus if you know anything about
OpenGL ES.

What's Apportable? The Apportable SDK cross-compiles iOS apps to Android,
without changing the original Objective-C or C++ code. Games powered by
Apportable have risen to the top of the charts and delighted millions of users
through the Google Play Store, Amazon Appstore, and the Humble Android Bundle.
The platform is built in Objective-C and powered by open source projects like
GNUstep, CFLite, and Cocotron.

Interested? Send along your resume to jobs+hnfreelancer@apportable.com

------
mickeyp
SEEKING WORK - London, on-site / remote

Jack-of-all-trades backend Python developer with a wide gamut of experience
doing backend development work. Past work include: enterprise-scale release
management systems; large-scale ETL and web scraping; business integration
work; report generation and other RDBMS CRUD apps (Oracle, MSSQL, etc.);
writing modelling software for the train industry; and much, much more.

I am often called upon to do esoteric, non-Web development tasks; be it
integrating disparate systems or helping a business out with failing projects
by picking up the slack and learning tools and domain knowledge on the fly.

I am also more than willing to work with non-Python languages.

Used to working in high-pressure, client-facing environments.

I am available for on-site work in central London and remote work elsewhere.

Contact me and we can talk on the phone about your business's needs (see
profile.)

------
czstrong
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote - One-time Wordpress hosting provider switch and
migration help needed.

I need help choosing a more appropriate WordPress host and migrating my three
sites to the new host. I currently use WP Engine and pay $99/month for three
sties with less than 1,000 visitors per month combined.

Two of the sites are very small and straightforward blogs. They are
czstrong.com and theladude.com The other site is my businesses website -
cpustorage.com. I don't think it's very complex either.

The Job:

* Recommend a new hosting solution that is less than $50/month. The cheaper the better, as long as it's reliable and easy to manage and deploy to.

* Migrate my three websites to the new provider.

* Setup SSL on the signup page of cpustorage.com

* Teach me how to manage the site. I currently use Git Push to Deploy, so if the new host had that that'd be nice. Or, feel free to teach me an even easier way to deploy!

I would like to pay a flat-fee for the whole project. I don't care if it just
takes you a couple hours to do it. I'm not familiar with how much I should be
paying for this, so please provide me with a quote.

If you'd like to help me with this project, please email me with your quote
and telling me a bit about your relevant experience. I created these three
sites myself and set them all up so I can help you get this done as
efficiently as possible.

Thanks!

Chris

cstrong153@gmail.com

~~~
rob3139
Hi Chris,

I run [http://www.ecowebhosting.co.uk](http://www.ecowebhosting.co.uk) \- you
could host those three sites under our Standard Package for £4.99 per month.

I'll email you with more details.

Rob

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Chicago

Designer/Front-End Developer.

Best suited working with developers who know they need better design but don't
know how to get from A to B. Also good working with design/dev/consulting
agencies (experience with everything from two man shops to bigger firms like
McKinsey and Edelman).

All work is done in the browser, meaning no time is wasted on Photoshop back-
and-forth. Iteration is quick and actionable for everyone involved.

Specific skills: HTML, CSS, JavaScript. Can develop in: Meteor, WordPress.
Familiar with: Ruby on Rails (asset pipeline) and Django.

All work is vc'd with Git. Comfortable working in an existing repo or starting
from scratch.

I work on a day rate @ $600/day (8 hours). Also willing to bid on projects
flat if the scope is both reasonable/fixed.

Take a peek at recent work:

WhatWhen (developed with Meteor) -
[http://whatwhenapp.com](http://whatwhenapp.com) Churchill Downs -
[http://themansion.churchilldowns.com](http://themansion.churchilldowns.com)
Portfolio - [http://wellroundedgent.com](http://wellroundedgent.com) Dribbble
- [http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

------
hiddentao
SEEKING WORK - Taipei (travelling) - prefer Remote

Experienced full stack web developer with 7+ years commercial experience
working for companies in various sectors. I mostly work with Javascript -
Node.js, jQuery, Backbone, Coffeescript, etc, though I've also worked
extensively with PHP and Python frameworks. Prior to this I coded in C++
(Symbian) and Java (a mobile email startup) after graduating with a computer
science degree. Whatever the project, whatever the challenge, I can quickly
get up to speed and deliver.

Last project worked on: [http://showca.se](http://showca.se) (Node + Mongo +
Bootstrap)

~~~

Languages/Markup: PHP 5, Python, Javascript, xHTML 5, CSS 3 (+SASS)

Javascript: OOP (+CoffeeScript), Node.js, jQuery (+ UI, Mobile), Backbone.js

Frameworks/CMS: Express.js, Django, Wordpress, CodeIgniter/Kohana

Server-side: LAMP, nginx, Tomcat, Mongo, Redis, SOLR/Elasticsearch, Celery

Setup/config: Debian/Ubuntu, AWS EC2, Rackspace, VirtualBox (+Vagrant), Puppet

Build/Test: Jenkins, ANT, Gradle, Make, Grunt, Jasmine, Mocha

~~~

My technical blog: hiddentao.com

Github: [https://github.com/hiddentao](https://github.com/hiddentao)

Linked-In:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao](http://www.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao)

Contact details: ram @ hiddentao.com

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Previous Startups

(Lead Developer): [http://www.pearanalytics.com](http://www.pearanalytics.com)

(Lead Developer):
[http://www.pickgrapevine.com/](http://www.pickgrapevine.com/)

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java, Scala,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars),HTML5,Less,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza

[http://rakeagency.co/](http://rakeagency.co/)

[http://1lacrosse.com/custom-shafts/design-lab](http://1lacrosse.com/custom-
shafts/design-lab)

[http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/](http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -
[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Location: Southern India.

Biz site: [http://dancingbison.com](http://dancingbison.com)

Tech blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

Python / C / SQL / Unix / Linux / open source technologies.

Python-related posts:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

My Bitbucket account:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram)

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf is used by Packt Publishing and the Software Freedom Law Center.

Tutorial written for IBM developerWorks on developing a Linux command-line
utility in C:

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-clutil/](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-clutil/)

Contact info:
[http://www.dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://www.dancingbison.com/contact.html)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/vasudevram](https://linkedin.com/in/vasudevram)

------
sebastian
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My background includes 4 university majors (Computer Science, Information
Technology/Web Development, Multimedia Design and Media Arts). I have been
developing web applications for nearly 9 years.

Although I usually spend most of my time building robust back-ends that can
scale on commodity hardware, I'm a well rounded full stack web software
engineer. I know the front-end side of things as much as I know the back-end
side. I can code any type of UI using cross-browser, valid HTML5/ CSS3/JS
quickly and robust.

I have an eye for good design, I can use an existing style guide and build new
screens (design, usability, back-end, front-end) all entirely by myself.

I was a django early adopter. I have been using it as my primary web
development framework since version 0.96. I have been developing applications
(server, desktop and then webapps) in python since about 10 years ago.

A few sample projects I have worked on:

peakery.com crowdstir.com einztein.com championsound.com suggestionbox.com
begreennow.com replyforall.com ([http://www.treehugger.com/clean-
technology/replyforalls-caus...](http://www.treehugger.com/clean-
technology/replyforalls-cause-related-signature-line-for-easy-
fundraising.html))

Specialties: Python,django (early adopter), MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scalability,
High-availability, Performance Optimizations, Cloud computing, System
Administration, Linux, Debian, Ubuntu, Memcached, Large-Scale Caching,
Key/Value stores, XHTML, CSS, JS, JQuery, Open source technologies, Rapid
Prototyping, Usability, A/B testing, Remote project management, Remote hiring,
Learning new technologies.

Contact: sebastian at django.pro

------
tashian
SEEKING FREELANCER

Here at yerdle, we have a gig opening up for a solo iOS UI developer for the
next version of yerdle with our team here in San Francisco.

It's a six week contract, starting ASAP. Ideally co-located at Greenstart at
Market Street and Battery.

Hit me up if you're interested! And please forward if you know anyone...

Experience: iOS UI development experience.

-Core Graphics

-UI Kit customization

-UI Kit animation

-Familiarity with Adobe CS

What's yerdle? Yerdle ([http://www.yerdle.com](http://www.yerdle.com)) is the
new social marketplace where friends share everyday things with
friends.Thousands of items are being shared on yerdle via iPhone and web, from
camping gear to kid's toys. Members post items they're willing to give away,
and yerdle connects them to a grateful receiver. It makes sense when you
consider that 80% of the items in our homes are used less than once a month,
and self storage is up 1,000% over the past 30 years. Created by veterans from
Walmart, Saatchi & Saatchi and Zipcar, yerdle's mission is to reduce the
durable consumer goods we all need to buy by 25%.

Interested? Tell me about yourself, and send along your resume to
carl+ios@yerdle.com

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote and occasionally on site.

I've worked for two San Francisco startups and one from Chicago.

Tools: Yeoman, Grunt.js, Bower, vim, Chrome dev tools, git, virtualenv,
foreman, Ipython

Frontend: Backbone.js, jQuery, AngularJS, PureCss, Bootstrap.css

Python stacks/frameworks: Django, Tornado/SQLAlchemy, Google Appengine,
Heroku, Linode

node.js stack/frameworks: express.js, ejs, Sequelize, Bookshelf

Databases: Postgresql, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis

My github repos:
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

Some work I've done:

[http://todolist-app.appspot.com/](http://todolist-app.appspot.com/)

[http://presidenciables2013.appspot.com/](http://presidenciables2013.appspot.com/)

Data Processing: R, Octave, GDAL, PostGIS

Data Visualization (D3.js):

[http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/calendar-layout-
visualisin...](http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/calendar-layout-visualising-
market-data/)

[http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/us-census-visualization-
wi...](http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/us-census-visualization-with-d3js/)

Feel free to email me: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK - Remote/NYC/Chicago - Extremely experienced designer and
developer duo. We do soup to nuts web or mobile development with any level of
scale and complexity and can pull together teams of developers and designers
as necessary. We specialize in Ruby on Rails for web work, but we work with
most other languages too, most recently Go. I was previously CTO at Boxcar and
several other companies, and Jeff, the designer half has been a senior
designer for over 10 years and has extensive design experience across mobile
and web.

Some of our portfolio work available here:
[http://squaremill.com](http://squaremill.com).

Areas of expertise:

Ruby on Rails

Javascript (backbone etc.)

Design, HTML, CSS, Responsive design

Go (wrote this NTLM implementation for Thomson Reuters
-[https://github.com/ThomsonReutersEikon/go-
ntlm](https://github.com/ThomsonReutersEikon/go-ntlm))

Linux/EC2

iPhone/Android

Some examples of previous work:

[http://kpcb.com](http://kpcb.com)

[http://sumzero.com](http://sumzero.com)

[http://boxcar.io](http://boxcar.io)

------
hashtree
SEEKING WORK

1\. PRIVATE CLOUDS:

\- Ten-fold+ cost reduction over services like AWS and Heroku is not uncommon
for decent sized clients (spending 10k+ per month), amortized over three
years. Plus, since the hardware is yours, you get to keep it after the three
years. Sell it, throw it into a Hadoop cluster, Christmas present for the
wife, whatever.

\- Custom built hardware for your exacting needs (typically SuperMicro core).
Setups allow you to grow with your hardware (e.g. blades need not have all
nodes filled).

\- Work with local datacenters to deploy private cloud(s) near you, via
colocation (10RU leases at 2 to 3 DCs works well)

\- Failover at all points, including the hardware, server, and datacenter
levels

\- SmartOS or Xen hypervisor based clouds with Ansible

\- Pricing is directly related to how much your costs are reduced. In fact,
most is observed on a per month basis the few following months after
deployment which will match the cost savings. Minimal disruptions to cash-
flows.

2\. MACHINE LEARNING, OCR, NLP:

\- Leveraging Scala, Clojure, and functional JavaScript

\- Multiple 42u racks can be devoted to processing

\- Retainer based: ~2k per day, ~8k per week, or ~30k per month.

------
srid68
SEEKING WORK, SINGAPORE, Onsite Anywhere/Remote work

OEM EMPLOYMENT/CO-CREATION OPPORTUNITIES

I am a Founder Working on Mobile App Development Framework using Html and
OpenGL as the base, basically a Easy way to package/distribute Html Zip File
into Android/IOS Apps. The Framework also provides accessibility of Device
Functionality like Camera, NFC, Bluetooth, Push Notification etc through Ajax
Services.

Example MVPMaker :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=arshu.appgrid....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=arshu.appgrid.v1)

I am also building a service to make this packaging of Html into Android/IOS
apps by just uploading a html zip file.
[https://www.htmltoapp.com/](https://www.htmltoapp.com/)

Since I am bootstrapping, I am looking for opportunity to develop Full
Applications (Backend WebSite/WebAPI/Mobile) as a OEM Employee or as a Co-
Creator using the technology which I have developed or something newer.

E-mail: srid68@gmail.com

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE.

WEB SCRAPING / DATA EXTRACTION/CRAWLING

I am looking for web scraping projects, also I am interested in any others
which involve mathematics, machine learning, general hacking or Perl scripting
and website building/testing. I have expertise in Perl and Python, and
knowledge of: Git, HTML, Javascript, Matlab, Rails, C, and MongoDB. Currently
learning iOS.

email: dmn001[at[gmail.com

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in-person (Austin, TX). We are looking to ramp up for
the second half of 2013. We currently have bandwidth of 200-225 hours/month.
We specialize in backend development (web sites & web applications) and
increasingly full-stack development.

We help busy startups and non-technical founders implement their visions.
Email: theo@rebuiltbits.com

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK - (remote/Portland, OR area) - available part-time for short and
long term projects

Full-Stack Developer. Responsive HTML5, CSS3 and JavaScript (jQuery, jQuery
mobile, JSON), and RESTful APIs built with PHP and Node.js on the server.

Specializing iOS and Android apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that work
beautifully on different screen sizes and devices.

Strong design skills to build projects that are simple to use and attractive.

20+ years professional software developer, 15+ years freelance

    
    
          newly redesigned app website: http://imagenuity.com
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-ios
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-android
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-bacon-ios
          http://bit.ly/scorekeepr-bacon-android
          http://github.com/jimbergman
          http://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman
    
          twitter: @jimbergman
          http://jimbergman.net/contact/

------
iandundas
SEEKING WORK - native British freelance developer currently living in Hanoi,
Vietnam. Seeking (presumably) remote work.

Here is my portfolio, I've been freelancing for 5 years:
[http://iandundas.co.uk/portfolio](http://iandundas.co.uk/portfolio)

Twitter: @id | Email: contact@[mydomain].co.uk

I'm an experienced iOS developer (using rubymotion of late, but traditionally
using obj-c). I'm decent at Rails so writing the app and the server-side
backend to go with it is my bread and butter.

My last iOS app was written for Audi and was their new Mileage Tracker app:
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-mileage-
tracker/id53130...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-mileage-
tracker/id53130..).

And before that:
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/predix/id638720699?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/predix/id638720699?mt=8)

Also fluent in: mongodb, node.js, the LAMP stack, etc.

I can offer great rates because of my locale.

Ian

------
JMGAL
SEEKING FREELANCER - Southern California - Remote is possible:

Looking for a User Experience Designer / integrator with some dev chops to
bring a modern edge to our MVP/beta by designing, UX, UI enhancements and
developing some additional features. Its is a fully responsive bootstrap site
build on WP with custom plugins used to help aspiring talent get connected to
entertainment industry influencers while developing an audience to showcase
their work to. We have 24 of the most influential people in the live
entertainment industry testing with us already and this rapid uptake has
created a necessity to make some moderate design and functional enhancements.

Ideally this relationship can grow into something longer term but for now we
are looking for a solid step in the right direction from a design and lite
developmental perspective.

Please e-mail me if you are a WP-Ninja with design / UX chops or if you think
this gig might be right for you.

E-mail: Galco101@gmail.com

------
munimkazia
SEEKING WORK - Remote from India I am a part time freelancer who just finished
with my last contract. I am a full stack engineer, specializing in advanced
backends. My skills include: \- Backend app development in PHP, Node.js (I am
also familiar with Ruby/Sinatra but with limited experience) \- Javascript
application development on front-end \- Experience with building apps built
for scale. From large scale databases such as MongoDB, to task distribution
networks, to zeromq. \- Experience in semantic HTML and HTML5 APIs.

I have pretty reasonable hourly rates, because I work part time. I work as a
research engineer in my full time job, but I work a few hours per day to build
up some additional savings. However, I am available for weekly calls, and I am
dedicated to the work at hand. I am looking for small to medium size projects,
or ongoing contracting work. Feel free to email me at mail@munimkazia.com.
Thanks for reading!

------
bharani_m
SEEKING WORK

I am a self taught designer/developer who believes in creating pixel-perfect
designs and in writing clean, standards-compliant code. I have considerable
experience working with Photoshop, HTML, CSS, Javascript and Ruby on Rails.

Personal projects:

\- Resumonk - [http://www.resumonk.com](http://www.resumonk.com) \- UI Design
+ Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Engem.me - [http://www.engem.me](http://www.engem.me) \- UI Design + Front-
end + Ruby on Rails

\- QuotesCube - [http://www.quotescube.com](http://www.quotescube.com) \- UI
Design + Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Airball - [http://airball.in](http://airball.in) \- UI design + Front-end +
Desktop app (using TideSDK)

Skill set:

\- UI Design (Photoshop/Illustrator)

\- HTML(5) / CSS(3)

\- JavaScript (jQuery, Backbone, Meteor)

\- Ruby on Rails, Sinatra

Links:

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/bharani91](https://github.com/bharani91)

\- LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91)

\- Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/netastica](http://dribbble.com/netastica)

\- Portfolio: [http://bharani.herokuapp.com](http://bharani.herokuapp.com)

\- Engem: [http://engem.me/bharani-muthukumaraswamy](http://engem.me/bharani-
muthukumaraswamy)

Please feel free to drop me a line at <bharani91[at]gmail.com> or get in touch
via skype(bharani.m91).

------
dcolgan
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Lafayette Indiana. Available for part-time work or
one-off projects. I worked for two or so years in a young web marketing firm
and am now freelancing on my own.

I do all parts of creating your website except for the design. Give me a
mockup and I can do the frontend HTML, CSS, and Javascript, as well as your
backend in Django. Vim, Less and Coffeescript are awesome. I can also do
sysadmin tasks and/or host your site on my Linode.

Some sites I've worked on:

\- [http://bodyglovemobile.com](http://bodyglovemobile.com) \- an ecommerce
site

\- [http://demanda1.com](http://demanda1.com) \- a product catalog for a
locksmith supply company

I also enjoy doing smaller sites, like
[http://personalizedpm.com](http://personalizedpm.com) (simple static site
with minimal PHP backend).

If interested in working with me, send me an email at dvcolgan@gmail.com.

------
GvS
SEEKING WORK – Remote or Europe

I'm currently looking for work as full stack Python/Django developer. I have
successfully completed jobs from HN before.

I also have experience with Node.js, Tornado, Pyramid, C++ (OpenGL and Qt) and
Java. For my personal projects I use linux, nginx, postgresql, memcached,
mercurial, jQuery (with UI and mobile) and twitter bootstrap, but I'm also
familiar with apache, mysql, mongodb, hbase, git, backbone.js and many other.

I've started my own consulting company almost two years ago and I've been
working on contracts from HN or oDesk since then:

[https://bitbucket.org/tjama](https://bitbucket.org/tjama)

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/gvs](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/gvs)

[https://www.odesk.com/users/~01af6dc541cff3a804](https://www.odesk.com/users/~01af6dc541cff3a804)

E-mail: tomaszjama at gmail

~~~
zeroinfish
I've hired Tomasz twice in the past to work on a Python/Django project, so I
can vouch for him that he was proficient, reliable, and easy to work with.

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore or Remote

Over 5 years of experience in product startups with Full stack skills learning
towards backend.

(Major) Skills: Python, Django, ML/NLP/Analytics, Hadoop, Cassandra,
Postgres/MySQL, Google Analytics, EC2, S3

I specialize in,

    
    
        * Backend/Python development
    
        * Devops on Linux servers/EC2
    
        * NLP/ML/Data Science Consulting - Sentiment Analysis, NER, Classification,Clustering,Statistical modelling
    
        * Big Data consulting - Hadoop, Cassandra
    
        * Server side/DB performance optimizations & design to scale.
    
    

Find out more at Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Github: [http://www.github.com/mohitranka](http://www.github.com/mohitranka)

Home: [http://mohitranka.com](http://mohitranka.com)

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
fallenhitokiri
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Germany

I am running a two man web, print and iOS agency (me coding, my partner moving
pixels). We are located in Heidelberg and Leipzig / Germany.

I have been a freelancer for 10 years. I prefer Django and Python but I also
have shipped projects with Ruby (Sinatra, RoR), C++ and PHP (Wordpress).
Server administration was and still is part of my daily life as writing solid,
test covered code and doing the usual frontend work.

My partner studies printing technologies and joined me after finishing her
apprenticeship as digital media designer, as one of the three best graduates
in her year. Her daily work includes designing logos and brands (business
cards, catalogs,...) and making the things I build pretty.

We typically work with freelancers and small businesses but also realized big
projects for international clients.

If you are interested in working with us - or one of us - you can send us an
email at info@blazeit.de

------
Lukeas14
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote OK

I'm a fullstack web developer who enjoys working on all parts an app, from
frontend to backend and even some sys admin. I've been building projects for
myself and several companies for the past 6+ years. I'm most familiar with the
following technologies: PHP(CodeIgniter), Python(Django), Javascript(node.js,
backbone, angular) and MySQL/MongoDB/Solr. I just left my employer where I was
lead developer for 2 of their largest sites to begin doing contract/freelance
work again.

You can check out my latest side project [http://iwaat.com](http://iwaat.com),
a search engine for web applications. Email me at Lukeas14@gmail.com for more
info on my background and to discuss your latest project.

[https://github.com/Lukeas14](https://github.com/Lukeas14)

------
Whitespace
SEEKING WORK – NYC – $210/hr – I will help your site scale

I'm a backend developer – mostly rails but I'm open – with lots of production
experience running systems of 30+MM users, 50+MM PVs, and hundreds of servers.

I will take your slow endpoints and make them faster, and I'll even show you
how to do it yourselves!

email: <HN_USERNAME>@gmail.com

------
geuis
SEEKING WORK, San Francisco, Remote ok

Hi, I run such projects as [http://jsonip.com](http://jsonip.com) and Helium-
css, [https://github.com/geuis/helium-css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-
css). Currently looking for short or long term contracts.

Primary languages are javascript and python, with a history in php and a
little bit of Objective-c. I have experience with many of the common client-
side frameworks like Backbone, Knockout, etc.

I work with all levels of the stack, though my specialties are in client-side
javascript and css and with js on the server with node.js.

As an example, jsonip.com is a node.js app that supports over 10 million
requests a day.

I custom-build most of my servers and have setup applications on AWS and other
VPS hosting providers. Building servers from scratch is not a specialty, but I
know how to jump in and get things done.

------
marcamillion
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote/Jamaica

5KMVP is seeking Rails developers that communicate well, and are able to work
on very defined scopes - most of which are "startupy" in nature, but more
importantly are not unwieldy.

You will learn about many different industries, and get exposed to the quirks
of interesting markets.

Must be willing to build a complete app, from a well-defined scope of work,
for a flat-fee.

Must Have:

\- Demonstrable Rails 3 proficiency (i.e. a portfolio, github account, etc.)

\- Be flexible and can figure stuff out

\- Experience with Bootstrap, jQuery, CSS, ERB, etc.

Email: marc.gayle+railsdev@gmail.com with the subject line "Rails Dev for
5KMVP".

Include a portfolio (live links on Heroku preferrable, as well as a
Github/Bitbucket account) and a reference to at least 1 successful client.

The most important thing I am looking for is clear, prompt, honest
communication. If you can't do something, let me know...and we can work around
it - if you are a good fit.

------
eugenesia
SEEKING WORK - Singapore or Remote

Drupal/PHP/Python/HTML/CSS/Sass

I'm a full-stack web developer, strong on the front end, focusing on Drupal
and Python. I'm normally based in London but will be in Singapore from 4th Jul
2013 for a month or so. Would like to take on about a month's worth of work,
in Singapore or remotely.

About me: Experienced Drupal/PHP lead developer and team manager, with
portfolio of high-traffic enterprise-level websites for UK clients. Excellent
communicator comfortable in various roles such as mentor and client/project
manager. Solid cloud computing (IaaS) and server management skills relating to
DNS, AWS EC2/EBS and the LAMP stack. Speaks fluent English and Mandarin,
studied French.

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/eugenesia](http://linkedin.com/in/eugenesia)

Email: siaeugene [at] gmail.com

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full-stack Rails, JavaScript, and Java developer as well as a published
mobile app developer.

Web/Back-End Development - An expert in Rails and Java back-end environments,
including API design, database layout, and scaling. Comfortable with web
development, including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. Significant JavaScript
experience, including client-side MV* with Backbone.js and Ember.js as well as
back-end Javascript with Node.js.

Mobile Development - Have deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. Experienced in both native (iOS, Android)
and cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile) development.

nick@rasslingcats.com

[http://www.rasslingcats.com](http://www.rasslingcats.com)

[http://www.kleinsch.com](http://www.kleinsch.com)

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help.

You can get in touch with me at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
bambielli
SEEKING WORK

Junior web developer, looking to get some more experience. Finished my first
site (bootstrap-y CSS due to time constraints) about a week ago. getwellbe.com

I have a full time job already, but would like to work on web projects on the
side to broaden my portfolio and keep up with modern web techniques (again
just trying to get experience here).

I'm experienced with Agile and this is my preferred style of work.

If you aren't so much concerned with getting your site out as fast as
possible, I'd be able to work weekends with you to either help maintain a site
you have already, or build one from the ground up! I wouldn't necessarily be
expecting compensation, but if you think I do good work I'd love to make some
money to pay for groceries every week :)

Shoot me an email @ bambielli@gmail.com if you'd be interested in talking
more.

~~~
coreyja
Hey man,

I am a junior developer too and unfortunately don't have any work for you, but
just have two quick comments. First, your first site seems to be down right
now. Second, from the articles I've read on here, it is never a good idea to
offer work for free. I can't find the link to the article I read most
recently, but basically it gives people the idea that your work isn't
professional and they won't treat you as a professional. While most people on
HN hopefully won't treat you that way, I think it is a good rule in general.

------
gdonelli
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/gdonelli](http://www.linkedin.com/in/gdonelli)

Senior iOS & Mac OS X Developer Consultant. Product Designer. Cloud enabled
software powered by Node.JS

10+ Mac + iOS experience, worked at Apple for 4.

~~~
gdonelli
contact: giovanni dot donelli at gmail.com

------
nnnnnn
Seeking Work - San Francisco / Remote

Background: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd College, Claremont
McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, Full stack dev, Design (I have a
partner who designs)

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, HAML, CSS, SASS, Heroku,
Angular.js, Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, git, Ruby, ZURB
Foundation, Responsive design

I can also do: Backbone.js, PSD to HTML, Bootstrap, Wordpress, PHP, MySQL

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am always on the look out
for interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy
and experience on this thread, but please visit
[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp) or email me if you are interested in
learning more. You can contact me at me(at)nealke(.)mp

------
blo
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco or Remote

Vurb ([http://www.vurb.com](http://www.vurb.com)), a Max Levchin funded
startup building a product for consumers - has openings for freelance /
contract roles in the following areas:

* iOS / iPhone development - native Objective C development - you must have experience developing beautiful consumer products

* UX design - short-term projects on user experience design, helping evaluate customer metrics and making improvements to the overall product experience

* Marketing / community manager - engaging users, writing marketing copy, A/B testing messaging, etc.

If interested, please contact me with your resume, portfolio, availability,
and rates.

Email us: jobs@vurb.com | [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs)

------
jimle-uk
SEEKING WORK - Contract-based, London, UK

Specialised in all things product: ux, ui, visual design, branding, frontend
dev, mobile apps and growth.

Just kickstarted my own digital consultancy based in London aimed at helping
entrepreneurs get from small ideas to MVPs and MVPs to traction.

Previous works involved clients/startups in travel, mobile apps, food & drink,
fashion and international investors.

\--

Location: London / UK

Availability: August

Basic rate: £350/day

\--

Still working on my official branding/homepage but you can view my resume
here:
[http://particlecannon.co.uk/about/resume](http://particlecannon.co.uk/about/resume)

I love getting products out the door and hopefully you do too.

Get in touch with me, Jim Le, on +44(0)782-623-9512 (mon-fri, 9am-8pm GMT) or
get a free hour session (onsite/skype/hangout) by pinging me at
jim@particlecannon.co.uk.

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

[http://jayhuang.org](http://jayhuang.org)

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay)

------
callmeed
SEEKING FREELANCER: California. Remote OK as long as you communicate well and
can Skype on occasion.

My luck with freelancers seems to go in streaks. Right now I'm having a bad
streak as I've had a couple bail on me too early.

I need someone who can do Rails and Backbone and other JS. We are a
photography-focused software company. I'd really like someone who can put in
at least 5-10 hours a week for the next 2+ months. We have several other
projects so this could be a consistent gig for the right person. I really need
someone who can communicate well and follows through.

Please email erik[at]bigfolio[dot]com with some links to projects/GitHub and
your hourly rate. If you ask for a retainer, I'll probably say "no" (sorry,
just got burned on that).

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Human/machine interface designer/developer. From scratch experience and
interface design, from the napkin to nginx.

Frontend: HTML5 (Haml, Slim), CSS3 (Sass, Less), JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery,
Ember.js, Backbone.js, Handlebars). I've made contributions to Ember.js, and
have written multiple 10k+ LOC apps - starting with 0.9 up to the lastest RC6.
I have extensive knowledge of the challenges/strategies associated with moving
an existing app to be client-side MVC.

Backend: Ruby, Rails, Mongo, Postgres

Design: Pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

[http://robotfuture.net/](http://robotfuture.net/)

 _SPECIAL OFFER_ : I'm offering a free hour long Skype call to anyone who
needs high level advice about any of the above. Contact is in my profile.

------
davee
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia or Remote

I'm an Australian based developer hoping to pick up some new projects. I
created the open source file manager Explorer++
([http://explorerplusplus.com/](http://explorerplusplus.com/)). Over the last
year, I've also been getting into Android development. I've released one app
so far (see [http://recursify.com/pixstack](http://recursify.com/pixstack))
and have a second app in development.

I'm comfortable with C/C++/Java, and I very much enjoy picking up new skills
and working with new technologies.

If you have a project you think I could help out with, I'd love to hear about
it! My contact info is in my profile.

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in

1) scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting

2) web app prototypes, MVPs, and proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

My current pet project is a toy programming language called np: [http://np-
lang.org/](http://np-lang.org/)

Random facts:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - I love the web :)
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: [http://udos.name](http://udos.name) or contact me at
udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We're doing Android since the
first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
sethvincent
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA / Remote

Email: my hn username at gmail.com.

I'm a designer and developer experienced with Wordpress, Drupal, Django, and
Rails/Sinatra. My personal goals are to be a great programmer in javascript
and ruby, to learn java and objective-c, and to design beautiful interfaces
for a wide range of platforms. I work daily at these goals. I have a strong
passion for open source software and open civic data.

In late 2012 I created SeattleWiki.net and in January 2013 co-founded Code for
Seattle, a local civic technology group with loose affiliations with Code for
America. Along with Bruce Blood at the Seattle DoIT, I helped organize Hack
for Change - Seattle, a hackathon held at City Hall on June 1.

I started learning CSS and HTML in 2005, started developing with Drupal in
2006, and have since developed sites with Wordpress, Django, Sinatra, Jekyll,
and other content management systems and frameworks. I studied journalism and
web development at The Evergreen State College, served as editor in chief of
Evergreen's school newspaper, and worked as an advisor to the same school
newspaper for 3 years after graduation. As an advisor I trained students on
Drupal, CSS, HTML, Javascript, and broad web development/design/publishing
concepts. I was responsible for maintaining the organization's websites, the
web server, and the local file server.

Work examples:

[http://codeforseattle.org](http://codeforseattle.org) The main site for the
local civic technology organization, Code for Seattle. Created with Jekyll,
CSS, HTML.

[http://learnjs.io](http://learnjs.io) The site for a book I'm writing about
javascript. Created with Jekyll, CSS, HTML.

[http://superbigtree.com](http://superbigtree.com) My "headquarters" website
for freelancing and independent projects. Created with Jekyll, CSS, HTML. More
work examples at
[http://superbigtree.com/projects](http://superbigtree.com/projects)

------
tharshan09
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote or Travel within UK
([http://viperfx.github.io/](http://viperfx.github.io/))

Junior Web Developer with an year of Industry Experience with Python/Django -
Backend and Frontend experience.

Experienced with PHP and Codeigniter Framework - Built and maintain
[http://stvplus.com](http://stvplus.com)

I am a full stack web developer (leaning towards backend), and I am a quick
learner.

My github profile is here
[https://github.com/viperfx](https://github.com/viperfx), feel free to check
out side projects I have done with frameworks like AngularJS and Electronic
projects with the RaspberryPi and mbed.

Contact: tharshan09 at gmail.com

------
lazerwalker
SEEKING WORK - Remote (NYC)

I want to help you with your mobile development! I design and build mobile
apps, both for native iOS and web. I'm comfortable working anywhere on the
stack, from design to front-end development to server work. Some of my
favorite tools include Ruby/Rails, CoffeeScript, Backbone, and Sass (and
obviously Objective-C/Cocoa), but I'm much more about picking the right tool
for the job at hand. I'm also big on practices like test-driven development,
but above all it comes down to what you need and what works for you; bove all,
I'm about collaboration and open communication.

My site: [http://lazerwalker.com](http://lazerwalker.com)

------
aviraldg

      SEEKING WORK - Remote
      I'm very good at rapidly prototyping stuff and I've got solid experience working on OSS and a couple of freelancing projects.
    
      Experience:
      - C++ (gamedev)
      - Python + Django/Flask/Web2py (http://eden.sahanafoundation.org)
      - Frontend Dev (HTML(5)/(S)CSS/JS/CoffeeScript/jQuery/Angular/etc.)
      - Java + Android (contributed to OI File Manager, other OI apps, http://datumdroid.com)
      - Pentesting webapps
    
      Contact: me[at]aviraldg.com (subject prefix: "WORK")
      I also lurk on Freenode (nick: aviraldg) in case you want to catch me there for a more casual conversation.

------
tangledweb
SEEKING WORK - Maryland or remote

Backend focused full stack developer. Specialize in PHP and SQL with solid
architecture and general knowledge.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/lukewelling](http://www.linkedin.com/in/lukewelling)

email: luke (at) lukewelling.com

------
roycoding
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel in the US negotiable

Data scientist for hire, ready to help you get the most value from your data.

I'm a data scientist with a background in computational physics. I've worked
in a variety of domains, including healthcare, basic research, and engineering
R&D. I can help you tackle data tasks, including data collection, data
cleaning, modeling and analysis, recommendations, and visualization.

I enjoy working in the Python ecosystem of tools (numpy, scipy, pandas,
scikit-learn, etc) as well as D3.js, but always try to choose the best tools
for the project at hand.

See my github and twitter accounts under my HN username.

Please contact me via my username@gmail for contracting rates or long term
inquiries.

------
anand_nalya
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full stack Java and Python developer capable of turning ideas into MVPs.
I've been shipping software for about 7 years for both [consumer web] startups
and traditional IT companies. I also have significant experience in big data
technologies.

Languages: Java, Python, Javascript, XSLT Frameworks: Django, jQuery,
Bootstrap, Spring Big Data: Hadoop, HBase, Kafka, Oozie Starting with:
Node.js, Scala

LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/anandnalya](http://in.linkedin.com/in/anandnalya)
Github: [https://github.com/anandnalya](https://github.com/anandnalya) Email:
{mail} at {anandnalya.com}

------
fumar
SEEKING FREELANCERS

Hi HN Freelancers,

I am interning at Matchist this summer. Just spreading the word! We match U.S.
freelance developers to quality projects.

We are always looking for all types of developers!

[https://matchist.com/talent](https://matchist.com/talent)

~~~
fumar
My bad for not being specific. We are not recruiters. Matchists finds and
matches developers to quality clients/projects.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Remote or local, based in Cologne, Germany

I build physical things, mechanical and electronic, and occasionally software.
My favorite kind of work is turning an idea into a working physical prototype.

I am experienced with 3d printing, electronic design, PCB layout, prototype
assembly, and mechanics. I have built entire toolchains that go from desktop
software to physical processes. I can take an idea to a prototype in the space
of two weeks.

I strongly prefer working on open source projects and this is reflected in my
rates. Email me at kliment@0xfb.com if you have a project in mind. If you
don't, and just want to talk about any of these things, email me anyway.

------
maxhn
SEEKING WORK - Remote *

Marketing Consultant. I will move your conversion rate up.

What I can do for you: email marketing, landing page marketing (includes copy,
wire-framing for variations, design/html), a/b testing (landing pages, emails,
ads), setup campaign for blog give-aways, PR mentions and/or affiliates.

Other activities may be included, but depends on what you currently have
and/or approve based on my recommendations.

Work can be as one-time project or ongoing monthly partnership (starting at
$1,800 USD, min. 3 months commitment).

Work is tracked using a monthly KPI sheet to watch over conversion rate plus
related metrics.

* Short on-site gigs (only in Europe) available, depending on contract.

Email in profile.

------
8086
SEEKING WORK - St. Louis - Remote.

I am a veteran Perl programmer specialised in text processing, data scraping
and database tuning.

I am a generalist with hacker spirit. I learn exotic programming languages in
spare time. I spend days in reverse engineering/patching machine code.
Cryptography and computer security are my hobbies. I have been self-studying
electronics recently and I dream of designing my own computer someday.

I am also an amateur graphics designer. I've been in love with Adobe
Illustrator since version 7. I know typography. I read PostScript/PDF
specifications.

Drop me a mail at 640kib {at} gmail.com. Why, because 640k ought to be enough
for anybody!

------
amac
Seeking Freelancer

I am looking for an online marketing expert to work on a new sports community.
The goal of the project is to build and attract users to the site and promote
the creation of high quality sports content.

I am looking for a person or team who has extensive experience in the
following areas:

1\. Digital Advertising (Search/Display)

2\. Branding/Identity

4\. PR/Communication

7\. Social Media

8\. Email

MVP ([http://www.mvpforum.com](http://www.mvpforum.com)) is a new community
designed to bring together people interested in Pro Athlete and Team
Discussion. Focused on the world's best sports and sports-people, MVP's aim is
to be the best source of high quality sports content.

~~~
ryan_goodmarket
backchannel me at ryan@twinenginelabs.com with # of hours you need each week
and I will send you information about myself. I work for a web/mobile app
design and development agency that also does management consulting and
marketing work for startups.

~~~
amac
Will do.

I'm also looking for another marketer/sales person on a remote basis for my
other startup - Human Software.
([http://www.usehuman.com](http://www.usehuman.com))

Specifically, someone with SAAS experience or knowledge would be preferred.

------
karolisd
SEEKING WORK - Minneapolis, Remote

I'm a guy who thinks that design should be backed up by data and judged by how
much value it creates.

Things I can do for your business:

\- Make sure Google Analytics is implemented correctly and that you have the
right visibility into your website.

\- Create an A/B testing strategy and execute that strategy.

I've worked with over 30 clients, optimizing their UX and increasing their
metrics.

Email: karolis@gmail.com, ask me about a short free consultation over Skype or
Google Hangouts.

Also, I'm writing a short ebook about A/B testing. If you have any questions
about A/B testing, let me know. I'd love to close any gaps in the public
knowledge of testing.

------
willholloway
SEEKING RETAINER AGREEMENTS FOR MAINTENANCE WORK - NYC & Remote

Have an app/site that needs maintenance, feature upgrades or security over the
long term? Want to improve your product but can't afford a full time engineer?

Purchase my experience and guaranteed availability at a discounted rate by
entering into a retainer agreement.

Holloway Consulting Offers:

\- Server monitoring

\- Tested Backups

\- Security Updates

\- Chef/Fabric Scripts to provision a new working server for your app in
minutes

\- Slow & steady feature improvement over time

\- Scaling and speed optimization

Experience: 7+ years creating and administering Linux servers 18 years+ since
first coding 5 Years as professional builder of online products for myself and
as a consultant for others

willholloway.net

860-908-1121

will@willholloway.net

------
timmm
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Latest Projects // [http://goo.gl/hgsiY](http://goo.gl/hgsiY) //
[http://goo.gl/7Fsuh](http://goo.gl/7Fsuh) //
[http://goo.gl/bvXAq](http://goo.gl/bvXAq) //
[http://goo.gl/zzHkI](http://goo.gl/zzHkI)

Main skills: PHP, SMS Gateway, AJAX, JavaScript, jQuery, jQuery Mobile, Git,
MySQL, Youtube/Google API's, Android Applications,
Design/TwitterBootstrap/Foundation, & more.

timothydmoody@gmail.com (Tim)

------
ceperley
SEEKING WORK - NYC/North NJ - Remote or local

Full-stack engineer, specializing in Python on Google App Engine and iOS
development.

I'm the backend developer behind Project Noah (www.projectnoah.org) and have
worked on a few other iOS apps including the original version of Nike+ Running
apps, the most popular running app on the app store. Familiar with building
for web using AJAX and modern JS frameworks (backbone, ember) combined with
developing JSON REST API's server-side.

Looking for short or long term projects to join as a contractor. Remote work
preferred with periodic meetings in NYC or Northern NJ possible.

martin@emergencestudios.com

------
stuartjmoore
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC / Remote

iOS & Android App Design

I'm an app developer looking to supplement my meager income. I've been making
apps since day one of the App Store and have always focused on the front-end
design.

People gravitate towards icons and screenshots; why not have the best ones in
the store?

Design doesn't stop at the visuals, though. I work with you to make a sensible
hierarchy and layout, keeping your users happy and recommending you. I know
backend code, so everything I design is possible.

Email me a link to your app; I'd happily give you some thoughts.

[http://blankdesign.io](http://blankdesign.io)

------
leknarf
SEEKING WORK:

I just added a second developer to my one-man consultancy, so we're available
for new projects. We only do full-time work, so we're able to provide you with
the same level of service you expect from salaried employees, but with the
pay-as-you-go flexibility of contract employees.

We do web development (Rails and Django) and dev-ops (with Chef) and are based
in NYC. On-site is preferred.

[http://leknarflabs.com/](http://leknarflabs.com/). Please excuse the
placeholder images, it's a new website and we haven't decided on an art
direction yet.

andrew [at] leknarflabs.com

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

[http://book-pay.com](http://book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 - developed
from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for cycling tours
offered by londonbicycle.com - so far 50+ users with 80+ seats booked

Helped in launching [http://foodfan.com](http://foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

8+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies. Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

    
    
        - Rails
        - PostgreSQL
        - jQuery, Backbone.js, Node.js
        - Chef
    

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/)

[https://github.com/pjungwir](https://github.com/pjungwir)

I'm a full-stack developer with over twelve years' experience. I pride myself
on taking communication and client service as seriously as technical
excellence.

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - remote only, based in Connecticut

What I do: I'm a front-end web developer and designer, and work out of my own
shop, Heta ([http://heta.co](http://heta.co)). I design, develop, and
customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD designs or HTML sites to WordPress.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress, mySQL,
ZURB Foundation (3 & 4), SVN for version control. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can show you live sites
I've developed, and a premium theme I'm currently working on.

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Virtual/Remote

Seasoned marketing writer, technical writer, editor and blogger with broad and
deep experience in business writing, a deft touch with copy that sells, and a
strong understanding of Web 2.0 and social media.

Specialties:Experience with writing sales copy, Web copy, one-to-one
communications, ghostwriting, and other types of documents.

My core competencies include Web 2.0, social media, Internet marketing, open-
source software in business, bootstrapping.

More info:
[http://www.hiremarketingwritertoronto.com/](http://www.hiremarketingwritertoronto.com/)

------
eggmonster
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Mobile apps! iPhone! iPad! Android!

I was (and still am) a web developer but now I'm trying to build up my mobile
portfolio and get things rolling in that direction. To that end, I am offering
complete design & development of iOS or Android apps from $2000.

I say 'from' as it does depend on how mightily complex your app will be. We
can also work out what can be done for the price if budget is an issue,
though.

I put together a little site that explains things a bit more here:

[http://www.2kapp.net](http://www.2kapp.net)

Either email me through that or my contact info is my profile. Thank!

------
joshmlewis
SEEKING WORK - Greenville, SC - Remote and Travel OK

I am a designer and front-end developer and my partner is a back-end developer
and the past two years we have done projects ranging from redesigning the UI
for a multi-million dollar companies to creating an iPad app for an investment
firm to show off their products and portfolio to helping startups create their
MVPs cost and time effeciently.

We specialize mainly in:

\- Product strategy

\- User experience and interface design

\- Front-end dev: HTML(5)/(S)CSS/JS/Backbone/etc.

\- Back-end dev: Ruby (on Rails), Python, and Ob-C

\- Testing and scaling

Contact: josh[at]joshmlewis.com or @joshmlewis on just about any other service

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for a front-end developer to work with me on projects.

\- HTML5/CSS3

\- Responsive (examples required)

\- Javascript

\- Plus for Wordpress

Please email marco@masswerks.com with portfolio of websites coded by you
(please have at least 1 responsive site) and resume if available.

------
laandbeyond
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles/Remote

Experienced Python/Django/Flask developer seeks part-time freelance work.

I'm a full-stack developer with Python and Java experience in a variety of
environments, including the startup world. I'm active on HN with a different
account and am using a anonymous account for my freelance work.

Some highlights:

\- Well versed in Python and Java. \- Works well with Agile. \- Familiar with
a variety of other technologies: Git/jQuery/C++/etc. \- Lead a team to be
finalists in TechStars - Boulder \- Mentioned in TechCrunch

Contact me for mor details:

Email: seekingfreelancework@gmail.com

------
splix
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Long or Short Term Projects

Full stack Java developer, 10+ years. Expert in Spring, Groovy, Grails, Google
Appengine.

Also good in Clojure, MongoDB, Akka, Lucene/Solr/ElasticSearch, Coffeescript,
BackboneJS, RESTful, etc.

\-- igor@artamonov.ru,
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov),
[https://github.com/splix/](https://github.com/splix/),
[http://igorartamonov.com](http://igorartamonov.com)

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK and remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies. I am reliable, and get stuff done.

PHP, Perl | Laravel, CodeIgniter | MySQL, MongoDB

I often utilise Test Driven Development, and strive to produce clean,
maintainable code.

More backend focused than front-end, but have good experience of working with
standards-compliant HTML, CSS, JS as well as JQuery and D3.

[http://www.glenscott.co.uk/](http://www.glenscott.co.uk/)

Available for part-time projects -- approximately 3 days a week.

You can e-mail me at glen@glenscott.co.uk

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web dev & design. I hear that's kind of a unicorn thing?!

Recruiter-style bullet points (assume 25+ years on all of these if HR asks):

* PHP (Codeigniter, Cake, Zend, Symfony, Laravel...)

* HTML 5, CSS 3

* Javascript (yes - and jQuery too!)

Also add in git/mercurial, responsive-ness, PS, AWS, API-a-plenty & I'm
picking up AngularJS too.

Some of the things I've worked on: e-comerce x 1000, Wordpress, vehicle
tracking, MRP/CRM/EMS/TLA, iOS apps... plus a load more.

My site: [http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)

Happy to discuss anything and talk through my previous work and whatnot.

I'm in the UK.

------
notjosh
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Portland, Oregon, USA

I primarily do iOS work, but Mac and (to a lesser extent) Android are well
within my command. Independent, or part of a team.

iOS7 is coming, and I'm happy to help getting your apps ready. I care a lot
about user experience, so getting an interaction to feel juuust right is
important to me. I want your users to feel no friction from the app - they
should barely notice it's there.

Bonus points if you're in the position to let me use my skills for good
(health/environment/non-profit)

josh@notjosh.com notjosh.com/folio

------
sloppycee
SEEKING WORK - Toronto - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced start-up veteran, specializing in scaling to meet growth demands,
and "real-time" web.

Tech:

    
    
      * Javascript/Coffeescript
      * Backbone.js & AngularJS (Preferred)
      * Node.js, Django
      * Go, Python, C++
    

github: [https://github.com/jameskeane](https://github.com/jameskeane)
linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/therealjameskeane](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/therealjameskeane)

contact: james.keane@gmail.com

------
ryanto
SEEKING WORK

Ryan Toronto - New York City and Remote

I'm a consultant from NYC interested solving business problems with the right
technologies and processes. I have 15 years of experience in a number of
spaces. I enjoy ideas and practices from Agile and Lean Startup. In the past
I've co-founded a successful startup and lead small development teams.

Backend: Ruby/Rails, Node, PHP

Front End: EmberJS, Backbone, jQuery, Bootstrap, Foundation, SCSS

Ops: AWS/EC2, Apache, Nginx, Passenger, Postgres, MySQL, Redis

Architecture: Full stack, API design, SOA

I'm available for both development and training.

Feel free to email me ryanto@gmail.com

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - Montreal, Canada, on-site / Remote

iOS Developer (CocoaPods, AFNetworking, JSON, PHP/MySQL, SVN/Git, Basecamp)

Portfolio: [http://skyriser.com/](http://skyriser.com/)

Email: info@skyriser.com

iOS Apps:

[http://passwordgrid.com/](http://passwordgrid.com/)

[http://dailywallpaperapp.com/](http://dailywallpaperapp.com/)

[http://qrwallpaper.com/](http://qrwallpaper.com/)

[http://quoteaddict.com/](http://quoteaddict.com/)

------
vonseel
SEEKING WORK - Austin - Remote / In-Office

JavaScript / Python developer obsessed with clean code, performant web
applications, and sensible UX.

I know:

    
    
      * Python (Django, lxml, Celery)
    
      * JavaScript
    
      * Extensive experience with Google Drive API, Google Calendar API, QuickBase API
    

I've built and designed several applications integrating web services with
QuickBase CRM applications, PM tools, etc. I'm looking for something new and
would love to get experience working on a great project.

For more info: kevin.seelbach@gmail.com

------
Alan01252
SEEKING FREELANCER - Central London UK - On site preferred

Two experienced PHP contractors required for three months to assist with the
development of new internal systems.

I am posting on behalf of a second tier data and communications provider
looking for a contractor on a short term basis to help develop new systems to
assist with the day to day running of the business.

Stack

* PHP 5.4/5.5

* MySQL / Maria DB

* Symfony/Silex frameworks

Desired experience

* Creation of RESTFUL apis

* Experience with test driven development

* Strong object orientated methodologies using SOLID design patterns.

* Use of a version control system ( git / mercurial / svn )

Please send CV to

CarolAnn.Connor [at] 6dg.co.uk

------
DrWhax
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam/Berlin/Remote

My specialization is Application/Web Security & Cryptography. Next to that, I
like to write code in Go, Python-(Django) and PHP.

Experience with security drills in a large grid environment for EGI.eu.

Linkedin: [http://nl.linkedin.com/pub/jurre-van-
bergen/59/370/339](http://nl.linkedin.com/pub/jurre-van-bergen/59/370/339)
Homepage: [http://jurrevanbergen.nl/](http://jurrevanbergen.nl/)

------
rlaanemets
SEEKING WORK - Estonia, remote

I am a full-time freelance software developer in Estonia. I have 12 years
experience in development. I hold MSc in Computer Science.

My current development platforms are Qt, Node.JS, PhoneGap and Swi-Prolog.

List of projects:
[http://rlaanemets.com/post/show/projects](http://rlaanemets.com/post/show/projects)
CV: [http://rlaanemets.com/post/show/cv](http://rlaanemets.com/post/show/cv)
E-mail: info@infdot.com

------
ricardobeat
SEEKING WORK - Remote / travel

I specialize in node.js and front-end development, MVPs and prototypes for web
and mobile applications. Experience with large client-side apps, MV* and
evented architectures, backbone, websockets, d3.js, svg, canvas, modern
browser APIs/html5; Mongo/Riak/Redis/LevelDB.

Have worked for startups in Europe and the US. Based in Porto Alegre, Brazil,
GMT -3.

[https://github.com/ricardobeat](https://github.com/ricardobeat)

Contact: ricardo at nodeprototypes.com

------
awdyson
SEEKING WORK - Boston / Cambridge - Remote OK

Full stack web development specializing in JavaScript heavy applications.

Languages: ● JavaScript ● Perl ● Ruby ● Python ● HTML5 ● CSS3 ● LESS & SASS
(dynamic CSS meta-languages)

Frameworks and Environments: ● Mojolicious (modern Perl backend) ● Apache HTTP
Server ● Node.js ● Flatiron ● Express ● Backbone ● Angular ● Underscore ●
jQuery & jQuery UI ● Twitter Bootstrap ● CouchDB ● MongoDB

Contact: awdyson@gmail.com

LinkedIn:www.linkedin.com/in/alexdyson/

------
Qworg
SEEKING WORK: Remote / Cleveland

Roboticist and sensor specialist available for system level projects. I love
combining hardware, electronics and code into commercial products.

Some example projects: [http://www.mind-melt.com/](http://www.mind-melt.com/)
LinkedIn: [http://lnkd.in/ZmRu-i](http://lnkd.in/ZmRu-i) Contact: jeffkramr at
gmail.com

I'd love to discuss things, even if we don't end up working together. Send me
an email.

------
tagabek
SEEKING WORK - San Diego / Remote

Hi, I'm Taylor.

I build iOS Apps.

What I can do for you:

\- Build you a beautiful app from scratch

\- Boost your app's sales

\- Increase your app's App Store rank

* I also provide FREE 20 minute App Optimization Sessions *

Email Me To Get Started: taylorgbeck@gmail.com

------
pemulis
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

Hi, HN! I'm a full-stack web developer, looking to take on interesting
freelance projects. I enjoy using Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, SASS, RSpec, and
CoffeeScript/jQuery, but I always try to find the best tools for the job at
hand. Recent projects of mine include a GitHub recommendations service and a
rewrite of the Open Library gem.

GitHub: [https://github.com/pemulis](https://github.com/pemulis)

E-mail: john.d.shutt@gmail.com

------
selamin
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Atlanta

Web application developer with a focus on beautiful & usable interfaces.

I recently built [http://www.duetapp.com](http://www.duetapp.com)

Front end development via: Javascript, jQuery, MV* frameworks (Backbone &
Custom frameworks), HTML(5), CSS Back end developent in PHP.

Have a look at some of my past work here:

* [http://www.duetapp.com](http://www.duetapp.com)

* [http://www.23andwalnut.com](http://www.23andwalnut.com)

------
welldan97
SEEKING WORK — Remote.

I am Full Stack Web Developer: Ruby on Rails, Coffeescript, SASS, Compass,
Backbone.js.

I do open source and I have two pretty much successful projects:

[http://gumba.welldan97.com/](http://gumba.welldan97.com/)

[https://github.com/welldan97/protocolist](https://github.com/welldan97/protocolist)

You can have a look at my CV here:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/welldan97](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/welldan97)

Thanks, Dmitry

------
daniello
SEEKING WORK, LONDON, Remote

Clojure, JS, ClojureScript, CoffeeScript, SCSS, CSS, Compas, Mobile friendly
webapps, Phonegap based native mobile apps.

Cassandra, Couchbase, CouchDB,

Geo, Google Maps, OpenStreetMap, LeafletJS

I'm a full-stack web, server-side and client-side (single page apps) developer
based in London, England. Been delivering software in some form or another for
about 10 years.

recently delivered www.camclustermap.com for Trampoline Systems Available for
part-time projects. (up to 25h/week) E-mail: hello@prestalabs.com

------
jf22
SEEKING WORK - Hartford, CT / Remote OK

Full stack ASP.NET Developer with wide range of experiences including
startups, high traffic ecommerce /facebook games and line of business
applications.

C# Asp.net: MVC, Web Api, Entity Framework, NHibernate, RavenDB Javascript:
Vanilla, jQuery, Knockout, AngularJs, Require johnefarrell@gmail.com
[https://github.com/jfreal](https://github.com/jfreal) ( most of the "good"
stuff is private )

------
mapster
SEEKING WORK - SACRAMENTO AREA - Remote or local

Skils: Geospatial analyst, project manager, ecommerce journeyman

I've consulted with businesses on many web projects involving map technology,
geospatial methods/analysis, and big data solutions. Also an outstanding
project manager and have built and promoted a few ecommerce sites
(mapsalesdirect.com).

Looking for short or long term projects to join as a contractor. Would love to
work mostly remote with weekly onsite days (Bay area etc.)

christen.erichsen@gmail.com

------
peacemaker
SEEKING WORK: Remote / New York

12+ year software engineering veteran with a background in games, defence and
web development. I've got hours remaining for retainer or part-time remote
work or full-time for the right project. C++, PHP, JS, C# and more. I also
create off the shelf products (usually for the web) and am available and open
to ideas and collaboration.

You can see more at: [http://mammothology.com](http://mammothology.com)

------
groundCode
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UK based web dev, looking for small chunks of web development - most
interested in Django and Angular work, but I'm quite prepared to dust off my
Ruby, C# or even Wordpress development if the project is interesting.

I'm good with relational data and if you need someone to bounce a design off,
I'm happy to be a sounding board.

I'm reasonable on the front-end, but not terribly original, happy to hack up
html and css for you to predefined designs.

email in profile - say hi :)

------
grrrando
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC / Brooklyn (DUMBO)

Looking for a single / pair of freelancers to work in-office in DUMBO,
Brooklyn. Ruby on Rails and Front End (HTML5/CSS3/JS) experience (either / or)
is sought.

Remote work is a possibility, but in-office is preferred. We'll be working on
apps in the fitness / sports category.

Contact: interactivejobs@redtettemer.com

Company: RED TETTEMER + PARTNERS
([http://redtettemer.com](http://redtettemer.com))

------
bartonfink
SEEKING WORK - Denver or remote

I've worked with Node/Express, Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Java, Mongo, Redis, lots
of RDBMS's. I work full-time as a full-stack developer (everything between
provisioning hardware to graphic design is in my ballpark) at MapQuest and
moonlight as a software developer to help fund emigration down under
(Australia or New Zealand). I'd love to chat if you're looking for something I
could help out with!

E-mail: jsbeal@gmail.com

------
floorlamp
SEEKING WORK - NYC / Remote

Full stack developer. Python, Django, Javascript, NodeJS/socket.io, MySQL,
Mongodb, Redis, AWS.

Worked on: [https://www.aggregift.com/](https://www.aggregift.com/),
[http://markets.thegenesisblock.com/](http://markets.thegenesisblock.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/FloorLamp](https://github.com/FloorLamp)

Contact: nortantivirus[at]gmail.com

------
cdvonstinkpot
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote: Job on oDesk:

[https://www.odesk.com/jobs/Simple-Cross-Platform-Mobile-
App-...](https://www.odesk.com/jobs/Simple-Cross-Platform-Mobile-App-
Development_~~dcb76a048ecaf226)

Simple Cross Platform Mobile App Development, Android BlackBerry iPhone
Windows Phone:

Adding 2 drop down menus to the native calendar scheduling settings dialog to
activate ringer profiles during & after appointments.

------
swanson
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Indianapolis

Full-stack web developer who values agile, TDD, good design - but above all
shipping. I enjoy building simple apps that users love.

I am available 4-8 hrs/week to help kick ass on your Ruby/Rails/Sinatra
projects.

Recent work:

    
    
      https://github.com/swanson/stringer - anti-social RSS reader
    
      https://www.moraleapp.com - daily team mood tracking
    

Contact: matt at mdswanson.com

------
revorad
Hey everyone, I'm starting a weekly newsletter for freelancers. It will be a
weekly roundup of useful articles, resources and job postings for freelance
programmers. I'll personally curate it, so you can be assured the quality is
high (see my profile and HN history to be sure).

Please sign up at
[http://freelancers.getgini.com](http://freelancers.getgini.com).

The first issue comes out this Thursday.

------
pyvek
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE

Fairly new in the field, looking to get more experience and willing to work
for dirt cheap. I'm fluent in Python and can work with HTML, CSS, Javascript
and C. Currently learning Obj-C/Cocoa. If you are looking someone for a small
project, trivial tasks or simply a junior dev, I'm game.

My Github profile -
[https://github.com/vivekagr/](https://github.com/vivekagr/)

me@vivek.im

------
sebilasse
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Asia-Pacific and Europe

Ruby, Rails, RubyMotion and JavaScript

I created RubyJS, a port of all Ruby methods to JavaScript, that gave me a
fairly well understanding of both languages. Speaker at various Ruby/JS
conferences around the world. 6 years Ruby, Ruby on Rails (before Java, PHP).
Fluent in the whole stack.

More info and email here: [http://hasclass.com](http://hasclass.com)

------
calcsam
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

Data Scientist -- Python/Java/SQL/Matlab/Hadoop/etc

Need recommendation engines, traffic predictors, personalization systems?
Let's chat.

Other stuff: I was one of four guys at Blueseed, the visa-free startup ship.
Created a SV funding map at fundmap.vc

calcsam@alumni.stanford.edu.

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sambhagwat](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sambhagwat)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* [http://www.fertilityplanit.com](http://www.fertilityplanit.com), built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* [http://loudfarm.com](http://loudfarm.com) \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...). - Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform, working on V2([http://hypedsound.cloudshuffle.com/](http://hypedsound.cloudshuffle.com/)) right now.

and many more

------
josscrowcroft
SEEKING FREELANCER

London, would prefer local, remote possible.

Looking for a WEB SECURITY EXPERT with strong experience in PHP/MySQL
application security, vulnerability testing, security consultation, thorough
appraisals, etc. with a keen eye for spotting potential risks.

Must be someone with rock-solid integrity (obviousy) and strong references to
boot.

Short-term contract, any time between July 16th and 31st.

Please contact josscrowcroft [at] gmail if interested.

Thanks!

------
eabraham
SEEKING WORK - NYC/Remote

iOS/Android/Rails/AngularJS

My team and I are experienced at delivering full solutions for businesses of
any size. We focus on data heavy apps and caching strategies for iOS(using
core data), android or single page JavaScript so you are left with a clean,
friendly user experience.

Site: [http://ploonky.com](http://ploonky.com)

Email: theteam@ploonky.com

------
erossetto
SEEKING WORK - Montevideo, Uruguay / REMOTE (with occasional onsites)

Full stack .NET developer, 10+ years of experience; working with .NET since
2005. I have also done iOS and Ruby development.

I've worked for US companies / startups for many years, email: hn username at
gmail.com

[http://uy.linkedin.com/in/erossetto](http://uy.linkedin.com/in/erossetto)

------
danial
SEEKING WORK | Security Engineer | Seattle, Remote OK, Travel negotiable

I perform full stack application security reviews, including architecture
review, threat modeling, code review, and penetration testing. I also help
teams with their incident response plans, specifically as it relates to their
DDoS mitigation strategies.

[http://danial.io](http://danial.io)

------
javier_dev
SEEKING WORK - full stack Ruby on Rails development shop from Europe. We work
mainly remote.

Since 2010, we have been helping startups transform their ideas into
beautiful, expertly engineered web applications.

Services: * 3 weeks MVP -> $7000 * Hourly rate -> $100

Our site including portfolio: [http://diacode.com/](http://diacode.com/)
Contact: hello@diacode.com

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — India( remote )

I've been designing logos and building websites for over 6 years now. Check
out my portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com) and dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/vjk2005](http://dribbble.com/vjk2005) for a peek at some
of the stuff I've done.

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm a web designer with over 8 years of experience. I've worked with startups
and large companies like BuddyMedia, RE/MAX, Chitika, CrazyEgg and more.

My services include design planning & strategy, wireframe/sketches, visual
design and HTML production.

View my work at [http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

Email me: marco@masswerks.com

------
shin_lao
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We need someone to help us edit our documentation. You need to be a _native_
English speaker with excellent written skills and experience in writing and
reviewing technical documentation.

We're based in Paris, France. This isn't a one-time job, we're looking for a
long term partnership.

Send us a resume, work samples and your rates at info [at] bureau14.fr.

------
etagwerker
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack Web Developer, specialized in Ruby and Javascript.

Some of my favorite tools: Rails, Sinatra, Redis, Postgres, Backbone.js,
jQuery, Bootstrap, SASS and Heroku.

Cheers

\--

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/etagwerker](http://www.linkedin.com/in/etagwerker)

Sample code:
[http://www.github.com/etagwerker](http://www.github.com/etagwerker)

------
hypr_geek
SEEKING WORK - Remote

~5 years of work experience

    
    
      * Java (Android ~3 years)
      * HTML5, CSS3, Javascript (jQuery)
      * PHP (Magento)
      * Requirements and Architecture Design
      * Project Management
      * Open to learn new tech as and when required
    

Based in India. Link to CV in my profile.

\--- Feel free to contact me for any help on open source projects as well ---

(hypr DOT geek AT gmail DOT com)

------
kreutz
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City/Remote

We are dev/design shop out of Salt Lake City, UT specializing in frontend web-
development (HTML5, CSS3, JS, Backbone), Ruby on Rails, iOS, and Wordpress.

You can have a look at some of our past work here:
[http://airkrft.com](http://airkrft.com)

Traveling to work on-site is always a possibility.

Ran by @erickreutz

Contact me at eric@airkrft.com

------
rebelidealist
SEEKING WORK Small boutique firm in SF & Austin. (Rebelidealist.com) We like
to work with payments, Ruby on Rails, Responsive Design, PHP w/ Mvc Framework,
Backbone, and Angular

Also willing to dig in with Meteor. Recent work: Http://checkya.com
Http://columbiasc.edu Http://guidehop.com

Email: Charles@rebelidealist.com

------
jasonbw
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area, Remote, Will Travel (American Citizen)

I ship.

Ruby on Rails programmer.

Have an idea? I can take it from napkin sketch to first version.

Need features implemented or bugs fixed? I can jump in to existing code bases
and work where needed.

Something else? I'm a generalist, learn quickly, and am always picking up new
skills.

Send me an email. Let's talk about how to solve your problems!

jasonbwangjbw@gmail.com

------
ra00l
SEEKING WORK - remote only Experienced PASSIONATE developer on Microsoft stack
(C# / ASP.NET (MVC)), as well as client side: Javscript, jQuery + any other js
framework, CSS. DBs: SQL Server, MySql, MongoDB. Also somewhat knowlegeable in
A/B testing and conversion optimization. Contact details in my profile.

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK | Remote only. Full stack web developer (Rails, HTML, CSS, Sass,
jQuery, CoffeeScript, MySQL, Ubuntu/Linux, nginx/Apache..), I also understand
Inbound Marketing / SEO very well. I love building MVPs, so if you got an idea
that needs to be implemented, get in touch : ramesh at rameshjha.com

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands / Remote

Wireframing, Responsive design, HTML, CSS3 (Less & Sass), Bootstrap, Gridset &
5+ years of WordPress experience as well.

Portfolio & Contact: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)
(additional and more recent work samples available via email)

------
ulisesrmzroche
SEEKING WORK - HIGH QUALITY STARTUPS ON A LOW BUDGET

I'm a full stack-developer with a background in Radio-TV-Film and Advertising.
To quickly learn more about me, go to
[http://ulisesrmzroche.github.io](http://ulisesrmzroche.github.io). Thanks in
advance for your time and consideration.

------
homakov
SEEKING WORK

Group of hackers: [http://www.sakurity.com](http://www.sakurity.com)

Location: Remote (I'm a backpacker).

Service: penetration test, security audit, code review.

Rate: $150

Expertise in Ruby on Rails. And other things, here is my blog
[http://homakov.blogspot.com](http://homakov.blogspot.com)

Contact: homakov@gmail.com

------
AurelioB
SEEKING WORK - Mexico / Remote 3+ years of experience in web development.

What I can create and work with:

\- Wordpress themes and plugins

\- Drupal 7

\- Responsive websites

\- CSS3 / HTML5 compliance

\- Offline web applications

\- Javascript frameworks (jQuery, Underscore)

What I'm working with right now:

\- Node.js

\- Angular.js

Success stories:

I've worked with brands such as Bimbo, Marinela (a Bimbo Bakeries subsidiary),
Procter & Gamble, Johnsons Baby and Campbell's.

Email: aurelio _at_ bernalr.com

------
javis
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GB)

HTML/CSS/LESS/JS/CoffeeScript

NodeJS | MongoDB, RethinkDB, Redis, MariaDB/MySQL, PostgreSQL | ExpressJS,
Socket.io

Backbone, Underscore, Angular, jQuery, Bootstrap

I'm a full-stack web developer based in Birmingham, England. Been developing
websites in some form or another for about 5 years.

Available for part-time projects.

E-mail: jrd@scopeos.org

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Remote or onsite. Based in Georgia, Europe (UTC+4). Long-term
contract or employment.

Interested in projects involving:

C++, Prolog, Erlang, Haskell, Rust

Games, AI; Systems programming; Complex desktop or server systems; wxWidgets,
Qt; Mobile apps; Logic and functional programming;
Compilers/Interpreters/semantics

E-mail: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
nhangen
SEEKING WORK

Website and application design/development, primarily in PHP or WordPress.

WordPress Themes, Plugins, from scratch or customized.

HTML, CSS, js, jQuery

Our wheelhouse is crowdfunding and e-commerce, but we love interesting
projects of all types.

Payment gateway APIs, social APIs, product development.

We are a two-man shop based in the US/Canada. Contact info in profile.

------
drinchev
SEEKING WORK - Remote ( I'm Based in Berlin )

NodeJS, MongoDB, Socket.IO, SCSS+Compass, Foundation, CoffeeScript,
BackboneJS, Grunt, Git, Responsive design, Photoshop, Deployment

Full stack website development.

Seeking part-time work.

Portfolio : [http://www.drinchev.com](http://www.drinchev.com)

------
brandonhsiao
SEEKING WORK / Irvine, CA / Remote

Full-stack Python web developer. I can build top-to-bottom web apps with
web.py and PostgreSQL. Please look at my resume:
[http://brandonhsiao.com/resume.html](http://brandonhsiao.com/resume.html).

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world
on visual design, application design and usability. I accept bitcoin.

HTML5 / CSS3 / JS / Photoshop

Portfolio: [http://nylira.com](http://nylira.com) Twitter: @zcpeng

------
illyism
SEEKING WORK - Kortrijk, BELGIUM or REMOTE

Graphic design. Logo, business cards, Web, print, screen printing,...

Development. Python, PHP, js, html, css.

Http://www.illyism.com

Portfolio:
[http://www.illyism.com/static/portfolio.pdf](http://www.illyism.com/static/portfolio.pdf)

------
devopser
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Looking for work. I can do webapps, mobile web apps, backend stuff like
scaling, architecture, big data, nosql etc.

I can also do advanced stuff like ML, NLP and search infra (Solr,
ElasticSearch)

You can contact me at backoder@gmail.com.

Available immediately. I can send my skype ID if anyone is interested.

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Doncaster, UK, Remote

Freelance designer / front end dev.

Work here: [http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk](http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk)
and here: [http://roybarber.com](http://roybarber.com)

------
AndrewLuke
SEEKING WORK: Remote | Will Travel.

Languages: Python, PHP, Go.

Frameworks: Django, Flask, Codeigniter.

CMS: Wordpress, Joomla.

Front end: HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Jquery.

Source control: Git.

I have experience with e-commerce, advertising (ad server APIs),
crawling/automation, and general scripting.

My rates are $240/day. Will consider agency work.

andrew.luke.programmer@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I'm a Python/Django developer who's too modest to say how awesome he is.

More details: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
lifeisstillgood
SEEKING WORK: Remote / London

Python, REST APIs, scalability, 15+ years experience and experience in running
companies and departments and teams.

[http://www.mikadosoftware.com](http://www.mikadosoftware.com)

details in profile

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Front-end developer (HTML, CSS, jQuery, Bootstrap) (UK based)

Experience with Rails apps and also WordPress / PHP builds.

Portfolio: [http://chrisloftus.dunked.com](http://chrisloftus.dunked.com)

Email: chrisloft@gmail.com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
31reasons
SEEKING WORK + iOS Developer + Los Angeles Portfolio:
[http://www.solankiapps.com](http://www.solankiapps.com)

If you have an idea I will handle the rest until your app goes in the App
Store.

------
mbchandar
SEEKING WORK - Remote

10+ Year of Exprience in web technologies. Worked in LAMP HTML, Javascript,
jQuery, CSS, APIs. Anything related to web. Worked in companies like
Amazon.com, Sify.com. Contact: mbchandar at gmail dot com

------
jamesjguthrie
SEEKING WORK - Scotland - Remote

Android and iOS development. Avionics software specialty. Microcontroller,
ARM, PIC32.

Some recent projects listed on [http://heyjimmy.net](http://heyjimmy.net)

Contact: jobs@heyjimmy.net

------
timmillwood
SEEKING WORK:

Hey! I'm looking to take on new projects, mainly interested in Ruby (Sinatra &
Rails)

[http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk/](http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk/)

tim [at] millwoodonline.co.uk

------
nishithleo
Seeking work Get a Freelance Job at
[http://www.techcrump.com/](http://www.techcrump.com/) Submit you data and get
the chords for your efforts

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - iOS and Android development firm - Boston, MA or Remote.
\-------------------- iOS/Android app development. Email in my profile for
more details.

------
paulgb
SEEKING WORK -- Toronto or remote

I do data visualization (static/print, d3.js, canvas, etc.)

Portfolio: [http://bitaesthetics.com](http://bitaesthetics.com)

hn@paulbutler.org

------
danielflopes
Seeking Work - Remote - London Timezone

Ruby on Rails & Node.js

Experience building products for us (unplu.gg) and for others
(nourishcare.co.uk)

-MVPs-

We have a thing for Data and IoT.

Hourly rate - $45/30£

48h MVP - $3500/2300£

daniel [at] whitesmith.co

------
ha8o8le
SEEKING WORK: Remote / Los Angeles

app/website UI/UX design (no programming)

[http://SandersUI.com](http://SandersUI.com)

------
usladha
SEEKING WORK - Remote w/ skype

I specialize in node.js, java, and python. Have worked on API based
application development. Available part time.

email in profile

------
llomlup
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE

Node.JS & JavaScript, .NET (full stack), enterprise development as well
(Dynamics CRM, FIM), consultancy.

Available only for part time.

Thank you in advance.

------
Toadsoup
Seeking Work - Remote w/ Skype

Copywriting - Create new copy that sells. Evaluate and improve existing copy
on your site/app/ect.

username @ gmail

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK - New York.

Moving to NY today. Ready for any JavaScript and Node.js freelance work.

Http://webjay.github.com | jacob@webcom.dk

------
binarydreams
Seeking Work - [http://codetheory.in/](http://codetheory.in/)

------
rfergie
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Online marketing with particular expertise in search (SEO and PPC) and web
analytics.

------
stcredzero
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

iOS Developer

Email: my username at gmail dot com

------
dualogy
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE.

Go (#golang) and/or Dart. Contact: see HN profile.

------
asiri
i'm seeking a software development job

------
asiri
im seeking work in software development

------
hasenj
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Calgary, Alberta, Canada)

Have you just started building your product? Do you already have a product but
need to make improvements or add new features? Do you have plenty of things to
do but not enough time? You need to add developers on your team to help you
get things done?

I'm a full stack web applications developers. Generalist and versatile. Love
working with small teams to bring software products to life on the web.

I can take care of any aspect of development: designing a data model, building
server-side application logic, building a client-side rich interactive UI,
tweaking html/css, etc.

I'm the kind of developer you will enjoy working with. I'll hit the ground
running pretty quickly. I'm passionate about teaching and learning. I enjoy
working with others and have a friendly demeanor. I'm open to feedback and
always looking for ways to improve myself and my work.

Get in tough and let's talk about what you're building and what you're looking
for.

Email: hasan.aljudy@gmail.com

[http://hasenj.org](http://hasenj.org)

------
benrmatthews
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Other

Doing a blog series on what it takes and feels like to go freelance. Survey is
here if you want to take part (and you'll get a plug to your portfolio, etc):
[https://benrmatthews.typeform.com/to/NzU7Q8](https://benrmatthews.typeform.com/to/NzU7Q8)

Will share the results, so we can help more freelancers. Thanks (and hope this
doesn't feel like hijacking the thread...)

------
seryl
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Mountain View, remote ok, travel possible.

Experienced team of Systems Engineers/DevOps with strong development projects

    
    
      * Over 4 years high-scale experience with Chef
      * AWS buildouts
      * MySQL/Postgres Database tuning/configuration
      * Centralized Logging, Monitoring, Metrics
      * CCNP, CCDP, CISSP, CISA, PMP
      * Centos6/RHEL/Ubuntu experts
      * Ruby (Rails/Eventmachine/Sinatra)
      * Node (Coffeescript/Express)
      * Erlang (Cowboy/OTP/Riak)
      * Many others
    

High-scale experience at companies such as: Level3, RockYou, Pacificorp, Amgen
pharmaceuticals, Hotwire.com, Cisco and Symantec.

Info: [https://rajsystems.net](https://rajsystems.net)

Contact: contact@rajsystems.net

